
High-strength cannabis increases risk of mental health problems - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/mar/19/high-strength-cannabis-increases-risk-of-mental-health-problems
======
denkmoon
"For comparison, the team asked more than 1,200 healthy individuals from
across the same areas about their cannabis use. The strength of cannabis was
estimated from the name individuals gave to the drug."

Oh yeah, that sounds solid. My dealer gave me "aghani super haze skunkworks
MEGA-THCBOMB", therefore it has 13% THC.

As an avid cannabis user, the idea that you can link the "name" of what you
bought to any chemical attributes of the substance is laughable. They will
tell you whatever they think will sell it best. Weed "names" are entirely
marketing.

~~~
sigi45
They are not.

I know what I have and than it's accurate or I don't know but than there is
also no fake name.

People don't just invent new names, they buy straines and remember those
names.

But yes I would appreciate a study with more reliability

------
nilskidoo
A zillion to one the author received generous pharma grants while she was with
the chemistry research lab at Oxford.

